# How many?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wondering how many mice people have?

And how many varieties?


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

right now I have 5 adults. 3 tri color, a splashed, and a pet store female who has my first litter  then i have 8 babies from that litter and 11 babies from two other does (havent culled yet)


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Aww babies . Do you have any pics?


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

I have lots of photos  here is the oldest litter at the moment- (sorry bout how big the picture is)


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

They are lovely  What colour are they?


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

firstmice said:


> They are lovely  What colour are they?


These Ones I'm thinking Beige. I had Recessive yellow pied In the litter too. 2 Are satin which was a nice surprise. I have One that looks dove maybe? Their eyes open in 2 days !


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

They are lovely  please post pics as they grow


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I tend to have around 30 mice i dont often count them to be honist. That's between two varieties Fox is the main and then two seperate lines of Siamese.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

30, is that about average for 2 varieties would you say?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

well ive been told 30 per varitiy with 2-3 of those bing bucks, but i just dont have the space sadly, as one of my siamese line is still a work in progress i dont need to keep many as they seem to get a bit better each generation or two, but the foxes ill keep as many does as i can fit in my boxes


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> well ive been told 30 per varitiy with 2-3 of those bing bucks, but i just dont have the space sadly, as one of my siamese line is still a work in progress i dont need to keep many as they seem to get a bit better each generation or two, but the foxes ill keep as many does as i can fit in my boxes


 how long have you been working on your Siamese?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

About 3 years now for my original line. The imports I got last year.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> About 3 years now for my original line. The imports I got last year.


O wow, your very dedicated  Is it difficult to import mice? Sorry for all the questions


----------

